# Az, The Best Rapper Alive.



## victozap (May 10, 2010)

Thought I'd dedicate a thread to my favorite rapper, Az. Definitely, without a doubt, the most UNDERRATED rapper in the history of Hip-Hop. Anyone else dig him? Post up your favorite verses or songs if you want. He has one of the most unique styles i've ever heard, i would definitely check him out if you haven't heard of him before.

[youtube]-ewdZzLP6Bk[/youtube]

[youtube]5gwtCEtnm6g[/youtube]

[youtube]ISdvc1FkQH8[/youtube]

[youtube]umf0jJSMXnQ[/youtube]

[youtube]o__TQ8GPZKQ[/youtube]

^^^^That's just to name a few....


----------



## victozap (May 12, 2010)

Nobody likes Az!?!?


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 12, 2010)

C'mon now, dont make an az of yourself!


----------



## victozap (May 12, 2010)

Ayyyoooo. 

But for realz...


----------



## 410kush (May 12, 2010)

i wanna villa in the costa rica's so i can smoke my reefer and enjoy how life suppose to treat cha.................. im wit cha homie


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

i just listened to the third video, it's shit.


----------



## jahjah kush (May 14, 2010)

I love nas i think he is underrated though ...cuz ray charles could see the ghetto I was told stay strong and I could beat the devil...


----------



## victozap (May 15, 2010)

Yeah they both are pretty underated. I don't like some of nas's newer albums like Nastradamus but his old shits good.


----------



## Tagh (May 15, 2010)

410kush said:


> i wanna villa in the costa rica's so i can smoke my reefer and enjoy how life suppose to treat cha.................. im wit cha homie


Never listened to him but if this is one of his verses, this fella is sadly mistaken.

Been listening to this rap/rnb/hiphop since I was a kid and never heard of Az.


----------



## drobro23 (May 17, 2010)

jahjah kush said:


> I love nas i think he is underrated though





victozap said:


> Yeah they both are pretty underated.


nas under rated? are you serious? nas is a legend. he is probably one of the most respected people left in the game. nas is far from under rated. he just doesnt have that main stream style thats whats happenin in hip hop right now so thats why u dont hear about him as much......also there is the lack of new music (people get bored with music easily these days with the explosion of the mixtape game in the past couple years.)


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 17, 2010)

AZ wa nice back in the days but far from the best. Nas is now very overarted and lost his skills long ago... Emcees who can be in the greateast. Rakim, Big L, JUICE, Super Nat,if you like something new Jay Electronica is nice. Lets see Poverty is nice but not greatest.Guru was real nice God bless him.Az had his time but kinda faded after the Firm flopped


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

never heard of AZ and NAS will never top illmatic, hes been trying ever since.


----------



## victozap (May 19, 2010)

Just cause Az faded in the mainstream doesn't mean he stopped putting out quality rap, he has a new album coming out this year and his last few have been pretty bomb just not mainstream.


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 19, 2010)

drobro23 said:


> nas under rated? are you serious? nas is a legend. he is probably one of the most respected people left in the game. nas is far from under rated. he just doesnt have that main stream style thats whats happenin in hip hop right now so thats why u dont hear about him as much......also there is the lack of new music (people get bored with music easily these days with the explosion of the mixtape game in the past couple years.)


These rappers are garbage and i aint never heard of "Az"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

nas and junior marley album is pretty good if youve not peeped it yet


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 20, 2010)

I like eminem.cos am slim shady


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 20, 2010)

I don't feel like typin all dem lyrics, bu AZ 's 'sugar hill' and 'rather unique' are tight work...in fact, I pretty much like the whole Doe or Die album


----------



## Antny420 (May 20, 2010)

I dont think so and neither does 40..second verse is about ur boy AZ


[youtube]ulSHW2xTUEs[/youtube]


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 20, 2010)

Victro AZ was never really main stream and I based my comments off his underground releases as I dont listen to main stream rapp only underground hip hop. AZ lost his edge and his hunger someway. I heard his new cd already its about average skilled....Ali vegas is similar but with hunger.....AZ and NAS suck? yet you have a Yung Buck avatar and name...your excused as you dont know hip hop.....The NAs and MArley cd is complete garbage and never should have seen life. Individually they can shine but that collab was hot garbage of nothing horrid tracks every bar they spit is crap Nas needs to let his hate go and bring back his luv for hip hop he lost his vision...How the hell did E40 and Do or Die get a mention lol simplistic rappers with no skill lol


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

They're both good, nas is better in my opinion, but neither are my cup of tea. As far as rap goes, i've been more with TECH N9NE stuff at the moment, even some jay-z too. Don't forget, Tech n9ne is THE best selling "independent" rapper in the world, has been for some time.


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (May 20, 2010)

Wu-Tang forever.


----------



## sandmonkey (May 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;hl9NzwTZwXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl9NzwTZwXs[/video]

[video=youtube;sgblD_fVujw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgblD_fVujw[/video]


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 20, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> They're both good, nas is better in my opinion, but neither are my cup of tea. As far as rap goes, i've been more with TECH N9NE stuff at the moment, even some jay-z too. Don't forget, Tech n9ne is THE best selling "independent" rapper in the world, has been for some time.


http://www.yorapper.com/who-is-the-biggest-selling-rapper-of-all-time/


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> http://www.yorapper.com/who-is-the-biggest-selling-rapper-of-all-time/


Buck, i said INDEPENDENT rapper. As far as mainstream goes, TECH don't make the list my friend. ***should clarify that independent means INDEPENDENT RECORD SALES***
Also, he's bomb in concert. Seen him once when he was in the area. Dude tours all over like 182 days of the year.


----------



## ...... (May 21, 2010)

Definitely one of the most underrated.I like him to.He probably fell off and is broke now though lol.Im trying to see a new firm album


----------



## Antny420 (May 21, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> Victro AZ was never really main stream and I based my comments off his underground releases as I dont listen to main stream rapp only underground hip hop. AZ lost his edge and his hunger someway. I heard his new cd already its about average skilled....Ali vegas is similar but with hunger.....AZ and NAS suck? yet you have a Yung Buck avatar and name...your excused as you dont know hip hop.....The NAs and MArley cd is complete garbage and never should have seen life. Individually they can shine but that collab was hot garbage of nothing horrid tracks every bar they spit is crap Nas needs to let his hate go and bring back his luv for hip hop he lost his vision...How the hell did E40 and Do or Die get a mention lol simplistic rappers with no skill lol


hahaha 40 shits on AZ


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Buck, i said INDEPENDENT rapper. As far as mainstream goes, TECH don't make the list my friend. ***should clarify that independent means INDEPENDENT RECORD SALES***
> Also, he's bomb in concert. Seen him once when he was in the area. Dude tours all over like 182 days of the year.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminem

Best selling rap artist of all time.


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 21, 2010)

dat whole first album doggy style is gud...gin n juice, murder was the case, Lodi dodi, what's my name, etc...after that his releases took a big turd


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

R3DROCk9 said:


> dat whole first album doggy style is gud...gin n juice, murder was the case, Lodi dodi, what's my name, etc...after that his releases took a big turd


You need to switch to my thread and make your requests. I have 100s of snoop dogg and he has still producing great stuff and maybe you aint heard it all.


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 21, 2010)

post the link YB....I'll check it out


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 21, 2010)

Buck, not trying to have an argument with ya', but em is with a label (shady/aftermath if i recall). Tech has been completely independent, as in no label, which makes him independent in industry terms. now he did start his own label a little while back, strange music, but is still considered independent for whatever reason. Just my $.02. Anyway...that first snoop CD is a classic. good stuff right there.


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Buck, not trying to have an argument with ya', but em is with a label (shady/aftermath if i recall). Tech has been completely independent, as in no label, which makes him independent in industry terms. now he did start his own label a little while back, strange music, but is still considered independent for whatever reason. Just my $.02. Anyway...that first snoop CD is a classic. good stuff right there.


Thats because "shady"/aftermath are his own productions and managed by marshall and dre ???????????


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shady_Records



http://www.aftermathmusic.com/


----------



## sandmonkey (May 21, 2010)

YB you obviously don't know much about the industry. Your commercial idols in Shady/Aftermath belong to Interscope Records who belong to Universal Music Group; the same group who produce much of the commercial trash on the radio and MTV. You've basically listed all the biggest sell-outs. Not real Hip-Hop IMO


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

These songs are not played on the radio and what do you like ???????????


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 21, 2010)

Hey buck...the more i listen to that AZ, the more i like it. Thanks for the new artist (new to me anyway) and i listen too ALL music, even though most, if not all "pop" is garbage. haha lol...side note, just though about Kanye being a gay fish


----------



## sandmonkey (May 21, 2010)

underground.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 21, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> underground.


 You listen to only US underground? I heard some UK underground stuff a while back that was decent


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Hey buck...the more i listen to that AZ, the more i like it. Thanks for the new artist (new to me anyway) and i listen too ALL music, even though most, if not all "pop" is garbage. haha lol...side note, just though about Kanye being a gay fish


I am to busy to be arguing about "AZ" or WEEZY/JEEZY as i am busy on my own thread.
This thread is just a big argument and clash of opinions ????????? Not for me.


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> You listen to only US underground? I heard some UK underground stuff a while back that was decent


I listen to lots of different artists and rappers are only 5% of what i listen to.


----------



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

Word life. AZ is one of the illest rappers to ever grace the mic, in my opinion Do or Die rivals Illmatic, and he has a grip of work beyond that. Even his newer shit like A.W.O.L. was fire. Big ups to AZ and much respect. I'd say some of his producing is "unfortunate" and a little mainstream but put him over Peterock or Premo and it's straight Hip-Hop (The come Up // Rather Unique). I'm just amazed AZ never blew, especially with all the colabortive work he did with Nas (Illmatic, Stillmatic, The Firm, etc)


----------



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

And as for Em. Commercial or not, shitty Label or not, the kid is fire. Eminem is undoubtedly one of the sickest if not the sickest Lyrical MC ever. Dig up his Freestyles and Infinite the album. As for Tech he fucking sucks. He has no rhythm and only relies on rhymes and topical raps... the same topic too.. he's not a fucking revolutionary, the only people who buy his CDs are suburban white kids discovering Hip Hop. Even the tracks i like (caught in a hustle) can't stack with tracks like infinite. And as for Tech in concert (seen him atleast twice) he's an egotistical self hating fuck. His show is a fucking gimmick. Most the time he cuss's and flips off the crowd.


----------



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

No order Top 10

Big L
Big Pun
2pac
B.I.G.
Eminem
Nas
Hieroglyphics
Wu Tang
OutKast
DOOM


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 25, 2010)

ohhenry said:


> And as for Em. Commercial or not, shitty Label or not, the kid is fire. Eminem is undoubtedly one of the sickest if not the sickest Lyrical MC ever. Dig up his Freestyles and Infinite the album. As for Tech he fucking sucks. He has no rhythm and only relies on rhymes and topical raps... the same topic too.. he's not a fucking revolutionary, the only people who buy his CDs are suburban white kids discovering Hip Hop. Even the tracks i like (caught in a hustle) can't stack with tracks like infinite. And as for Tech in concert (seen him atleast twice) he's an egotistical self hating fuck. His show is a fucking gimmick. Most the time he cuss's and flips off the crowd.




100%...................


----------



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

Seriously. Hip Hop is so diluted. And People hate on Em for going commercial, well bad news; Rappers start ghetto, get money, and want more. Even when Em went mainstream, the Mainstream fucking hated him. He called out names, touched taboos, and flat out pissed people off. I mean I hate his new shit, but that doesn't reflect on his old shit. I mean come on even fucking Biggie made Fucking you Tonight with R'kelly. Rappers needs singles, singles sell.


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 25, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminem


----------



## ohhenry (May 25, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminem


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_L 
WIN


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 25, 2010)

ohhenry said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_L
> WIN


Somebody seems to have deleted my post ????????????
Did you get the video you wanted ??????


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 25, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> Somebody seems to have deleted my post ????????????
> Did you get the video you wanted ??????



[youtube]eiNpAyBuCd0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Hydro Escobar (Jul 8, 2010)

nas is the g.o.a.t



> I rap divine, god, check the prognosis, is it real or showbiz?/ My window faces shootouts, drug overdoses/ live amongst no roses, only the dram / a nickel-plate is my fate, my medicine is the ganja





> I woke up early on my born day, I'm twenty years of blessing/ the essence of adolescence leaves my body now I'm freshin/ my physical frame is celebrated cause I made it/ one quarter through life, some Godly thing created


----------



## Sk306 (Jul 8, 2010)

drobro23 said:


> nas under rated? are you serious? nas is a legend. he is probably one of the most respected people left in the game. nas is far from under rated. he just doesnt have that main stream style thats whats happenin in hip hop right now so thats why u dont hear about him as much......also there is the lack of new music (people get bored with music easily these days with the explosion of the mixtape game in the past couple years.)


^^ 
That is what i was going to say to whoever said nas was underrated too, but yeah AZ is dope, mo money mo murda is one of my most played tracks on itunes lol.


----------

